
Giving a shit - itamarst
https://successfulsoftware.net/2016/12/15/giving-a-shit/
======
mikestew
"Do usability tests."

Does the author think that, in the case of the examples given, a lack of
usability tests was the real problem? I'd bet a paycheck that in the "design
meeting" for the pasta, the ATM, the education website, there was someone in
that room verbally saying, "are you fucking kidding me?" And that person was
soundly ignored...because no one else gave a shit.

I once gave a shit. I still do. But I'm drowned out by those that don't give a
shit, just want to do the minimum required to merit a paycheck, and go home.
Sometimes I'm drowned out by someone who does give a shit, but doesn't know as
much as they'd like to think. I can forgive that, and probably work with it.
But those folks are much more rare. Most of the time it's because I'm one of
the few in the room that gives a shit, or even knows enough to give a shit (as
in, it doesn't have to be this way). I raise my objections, then remain
silent. I'm generally not paid to ultimately make the decision, so I make sure
that those who are paid to do so have as much information as I can give so as
to allow an informed decision. Out of my hands at that point. Sure, I can
raise my voice and stamp my feet, but that just makes me a bad team player.
The boss wants it to suck, then let it suck; I get paid the same.

------
mino
I see that exact model of ATM every day down the road from my home, and every
time I wonder about the chain of decisions involved in producing it.

It really blows my mind.

